# Heartland Predictions



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

Well i have heard & read it all. From no snow, deep snow, 50 degree weather etc...

I know there are some pretty intelligent folks on here that may be able to give a better
outlook than my local weathermen. These guys around here are out of their mind half the time. (Just like several others out there)

Any predictions? 

Thanks!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

i like this model http://www.weatheradvance.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/snowfall-predictions.png


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

It has a good assortment of colors...LMAO. I wouldn't put $5.00 on the predictions.


----------

